# Windows near the birds



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I have a question,

My brother believes that if we have a window in a section where pigeons are that they'll get really dirty and hard to clean, I said well we'd have to but dowels or some type of screen anyways because they'd try to fly out so that should keep the window clean, but he still didn't like the idea. So, I'm wondering can I have a window in a section where the pigeons are? (the loft we visited had windows in the hallway so my brothers convinced its a bad idea) If I can't then that would cut the size of my sections from 6 x 4 to 5 x 4, and 5 x 4 SOUNDS SMALL.

Input Appreciated,
Shokri


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

I have windows in my loft---East side so they can get the sun. And YES I have to clean them about Once a year. I have 1 x 1/2 wire over them --on the inside-[ never had one broke ] but for some reason they do get broke the birds can not escape.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Maybe-maybe not


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Well yes I know that they would have to get clean but would thee windows have poop on them and have an unappealing view from afar?


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Sky Tx: You have a very pretty loft and its in a nice setting as well. May I ask you why you did not put the wire on the outside of the window and use it as a guard as well so that you can leave the window open and still have the wire on a hinge that acts like a out side window that would swing out? Just curious for maybe I overlooked something that could be important....Very nice loft....c.hert


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Well on mine -maybe a speck or 2 of poop--But not really any.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

First to Hatch: You are going to have poop all over and in spots you would not imagine. The window glass part (in my loft) does not get poop on it but a white dust from the pigeons and the bottom frame area gets poop on it and you could shade half of it with a bamboo type of curtain half way so that the lock part of the window the birds can't land on and this would protect that area then all you would have to do is to wipe off the birds powder to make it look clear again...I love windows not only for venelation but it makes the loft more airey and roomy looking but at the same time they take up space where you cannot put nest boxes---its up to you ---this is part of your creative design..You have showed a true interest with the know how of pigeon keeping and you have been steady in acquiring information to make your loft---your design---and this is good in my opinion..Can't wait until you get some birds when your loft is finished....c.hert


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

C. hert--I guess I put the windows in Backwards so I could open them from the outside--they are open in the picture. Yes it is a neat loft-Metal Grate floor -clean under the loft 1-2 times a year put it in the compost pile. I repaint it very 2 years or so.-I have no problems with the neighbors. I keep 30-50 birds-I try to stay closer to the 30 number.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

It's very (what do they say) "curve appeal" quaint and very nice and I just bet you have some really nice birds...and your lucky to have good neighbors as well...Thanks..c.hert


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

c.hert yea I had planned on setting up the window to be opened from the outside...I think I'd like that better then to have to go inside to open the windows...then have wire covering the window from the inside but that wouldn't work because whatever it is it should removable so the window can be clean. Sp then yes a window set up so I can open it from the inside and some sorta wiring maybe put on 1 x 4s with hinges that can open up and be cleaned. I'd much rather have 4 x 6 sections then 5 x 4s... oh well I'll ask my mentor what he thinks when I call him tomorrow. 


As far as the taking time to come up with a design and learning about many lofts I've done that, but now the loft just needs to come out looking like it does in my head!

sky tx - I guess the occasional 1 or 2 poop stains are manageable im my humble opinion!

Thanks,
Shokri


----------



## chirkowatson (May 17, 2010)

First To Hatch said:


> I have a question,
> 
> My brother believes that if we have a window in a section where pigeons are that they'll get really dirty and hard to clean, I said well we'd have to but dowels or some type of screen anyways because they'd try to fly out so that should keep the window clean, but he still didn't like the idea. So, I'm wondering can I have a window in a section where the pigeons are? (the loft we visited had windows in the hallway so my brothers convinced its a bad idea) If I can't then that would cut the size of my sections from 6 x 4 to 5 x 4, and 5 x 4 SOUNDS SMALL.
> 
> ...


I am completely in accordance with the statement of the of your brother. Window near birds provide very natural and good atmosphere. But i feel con contrary side the i should not be done. Because it is fact that everyone like freedom so when they will see other birds flying freely in the sky will make the mind of the bird very disappointed and chase the mind badly.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

chirkowatson said:


> I am completely in accordance with the statement of the of your brother. Window near birds provide very natural and good atmosphere. But i feel con contrary side the i should not be done. Because it is fact that everyone like freedom so when they will see other birds flying freely in the sky will make the mind of the bird very disappointed and chase the mind badly.


 When the birds go out into the aviary they see other birds So do you think you should not have aviaries


----------

